# Kbq c-60 vs traditional offset.



## ahhobbs (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello all I'm new here, I am in the process of researching new smokers. I am between the kbq c-60 or a Lang. I was curious if anyone here has used the kbq and if they liked it or could compare it to a traditional offset. The website says it does just as good as an offset. I am trying to sell my big green egg to pay for it.


----------

